# 1939 lasalle autocycle find!!



## Antney (Feb 24, 2019)

Just picked this beauty up on fbook yesterday. One owner bike. Cleaned up nice! I have the original rims, pretty crusty. Love the patina, completely og paint.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice bike!


----------



## buickmike (Feb 24, 2019)

Bravo


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice find. It would be a perfect match to my boys version 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antney (Feb 24, 2019)

I’d like to hear anyone’s opinion on the value of this bike. I can’t find another one to reference to??


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m not a pro but It looks 39ish to me. 5-800 given condition is my opinion.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 24, 2019)

Very cool 38-39 Hollywood. I would guess 39 as well based on the saddle. I like the rear carrier option, don’t see them on the ladies models that often. I would say it’s worth at least a grand based on the parts value, at least half of that being the rack and front fender.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2019)

Very cool!
If there's enough of that point of purchase decal left, Google the address and see if the old shop is still there.
There's a thread in the General Discussion forum of bike shop decal or stickers.
It's fun to look at, and your bike would make a nice addition to the thread.
Check it out!


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## ricobike (Feb 25, 2019)

Maybe a 38 because of the raised rear strap for a drop stand?   Interesting to me that it has a BC Jiffy stand on it.  I have a 36 Hollywood that also has a Jiffy stand in a condition that looks original to the bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice colors and bike!


----------



## rickyd (Feb 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Very cool!
> If there's enough of that point of purchase decal left, Google the address and see if the old shop is still there.
> There's a thread in the General Discussion forum of bike shop decal or stickers.
> It's fun to look at, and your bike would make a nice addition to the thread.
> Check it out!



A an B is still in business there in Springfield MO  new location on S National, actually gave them an old middle weight Schwinn frame I found at a garage sale said they were gonna hang it.


----------



## Antney (Feb 25, 2019)

That’s great info, I’ll look into that for sure...thanks


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 25, 2019)

Great colors, will you clean it up more? The new rims and tires made a big difference.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 25, 2019)

Congrats my friend! Old Tony's "back in the saddle again"


----------



## Antney (Feb 25, 2019)

Will probably leave like it is until it goes up for sale...


----------

